# 87 Stanza clutch replacement



## harrisb (Jun 20, 2005)

My clutch has very little to no resistance in it and im finding it very hard to get thru the gears. Do i need to replace the clutch? How much does that cost roughly? (cost + labor)


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

harrisb said:


> My clutch has very little to no resistance in it and im finding it very hard to get thru the gears. Do i need to replace the clutch? How much does that cost roughly? (cost + labor)


$500.
Try adjusting your clutch cable. It's the nut on the firewall under the hood, driver's side, that holds a cable going to the transmission.
BTW, little resistance means it slips, right?...
Hard shifting is a different issue, btw...


----------



## Steenus03 (Jul 7, 2005)

I had a simular problem with my car just recently, and the problem was the master clutch cylinder. 

My problem was that in order to shift I had to push the clutch all the way to the floor, and sometimes after not shifting for a while (ex: highway) it would come out of gear easy, but would not shift into gear. 

If this sounds like what's happening to you I'd get it looked at before you buy a clutch. It only cost me $160 to get the clutch cylinder replaced.


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

His is not hydraulic, it's a cable clutch.


----------

